# What does your life revolve around?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My whole life revolves around my IBS. Its ALL i think about morning noon and night.I have to plan EVERYTHING around my IBS, its so hard having to plan my work schedule around my IBS. I can't predict when i will have a bad day.I can only just manage to travel but it takes all my energy to make sure i wil be ok and i spend weeks worrying about it. SOmehow i manage to get on with things the next day. I wonder how i do it sometimes. My friend had a bad stomach bug last week and had D for three days. He thought that was bad. I will have this for the rest of my life.Grrr...I'm about to go out, my IBS has been bad all day and it plays up just as i thought i was safe to leave.I'm getting disheartend. The hypno has done so much for me, but i really wish there was something that would make me not worry about it every hour of everyday.Rant over.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Spliff, You control the worrying with replacing negative thoughts with positive ones.







Changing one's thinking takes time, effort and discipline. Keep trying to think positively. I can prepare for an attack, but that doesn't mean I have to worry about it.I responded to what my life revolves around here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=3;t=016655 Hang in there. (Just like your music, practice, practice, practice....







)BQ


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

The only thing I will add to that is you change/replace the negative behaviors with more positive ones also. I know it is easier said than done, i.e., eating better foods, not drinking alcohol, getting enough rest, etc. etc.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its so hard to drop negetice thoughts sometimes though. I don't mean to sound down, because i have been a lot happier recently but its just gets to me sometimes.I'm just pleased that the sum is shining and that life is not so bad really.I just wonder how i manage to get through everyday sometimes. Its very hard. But everyday we struggle though.I'm keeping my chin up!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

What you need to do is find things that you have a passion for and put your thoughts and work into them. The one thing we humans cannot stand for very long is self-contemplation. Get out of yourself. And if you don't think that is possible... exercise until you drop.... that will help to relieve some of your anxiety and depression.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

I don't plan my life around IBS.With IBS I did windsurfing, hiking, bicycling, travelling, working but ï¿½..IBS IS a nightmare because of no prediction can be made upon when it get or worsen.I have to cope everyday with that stupid pain (or discomfort) in my tummy and this made me mad in my mind.For example, one day I planned to do hiking the next day. Everything was ready. When I awake the next day, I was feeling bad, my tummy was aching. Nevertheless I went hiking anyway but it was not so funny as he would have been if I had no IBS.Today for example, I awake with that stupid feeling (the thing is working) in my belly and I can't rest in my bed in peace even if today I'm not working. 3 hours later, my tummy is still hurting a bit even if I went to the toilet and this makes me angry because I know I will be like this for long and I will have that IBS for life.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

This battle with anxiety has once again become the big issue. This time I am better equipted though! The light-bulb was that I have been extremely nervous all my life, even as a youngster. I thought that level of anxiety was normal, but now I can see its not even if a lot of us are that way, its not right. "Whats it from" would be helpfull, but on the other hand its all old news. No use digging into the past if its past? BUT - some of those childhood things are still being done by family members, and that makes it 'today's issue'. get over it? Yup, thats what I a-gonna do now, and I can because I finally see how I react to them. I will change my reaction, and let them carry on as usual. I am moving ahead. This is a big deal in some families, not in others. Mine was one that was "superior", better that other families kind of attitude. I never was able to attain the standard set by my siblings. This caused terrible tension in me as a kid, but I stayed silent about it. That tension is still here, and worse around family. I "relented" and let my family help me when i became too ill to work. MISTAKE!!! But we need some help... I am helping myself now, albiet with allmost zero money. there, I feel better already... Did this really take me 40 years to figure out that I am wrapped so tight? [Y]. I do notice the sudden gut pains when talking to these people.... So i gotta quit that. Anyone relate?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Slug, Yup I can relate. I'm sorry it took me so long to tell you that though, lol. I have been real busy here and doing drive-by postings lately. Sorry._Seeing_ what my behavior and thinking is the first step to changing the thoughts and behaviors that don't work. (For me the ones that "don't work" are the ones that promote anxiety and negative thinking) Sounds like you have some issues from the past. I did too. I however needed some short term help from a councellor to see them. However, once I saw them, I was quickly able to employ new coping techniques and thinking and manifested those via new behavior. I made different choices. Sounds so simple, but simply making different choices, helped me tremendously. Yes I remember the sharp pain that comes when in the presence of certain individuals. Try to keep reassuring yourself. At times when I was around those people, I would repeat to myself some positive self talk. Now I rarely need just a word or two to remind myself that I'm ok. Sounds like you are well motivated to changing your thoughts and making different choices of thought and action. I applaud your attitude. You are lovable and capable, period, the end. And do not allow anyone (that would include yourself! lol) to tell ya different! All the best.







BQ


----------

